# Pinar Del Rio Cigars - www.pdrcigars.com



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hola My Friends,
I wanted to introduce my company and myself. My Name is Abraham Flores and I'm the Owner and the Blender of Pinar Del Rio Oscuro and Sun Grown. My family has been in growing tobacco for over 80 years and now I'm introducing my New Line of Cigars. I have join together with my friend Juan and we have develop some unique lines of cigars. The PDR cigars are premium lines that retail between $5.40 to $7 dollars.
If you would like to learn more please visit..
www.pdrcigars.com

Thanks You

Abraham Flores...
Owner & Blender

==================================

*Pinar Del Río Oscuro* is rolled for the dark wrapper enthusiast. Utilizing a maduro wrapper leaf, Oscuro is a strong cigar that is supremely clean, a rare feat that is seldom accomplished by cigar factories today. with a silky texture.

Wrapper: Habano Oscuro / Dom. Rep
Binder: Habano / Dom. Rep
Filler: Nicaraguan / Dom. Rep
Vitolas: 4 Oscuro 
Click here to view all sizes

==================================
*Pinar Del Río Habano* Sun-Grown showcases a rich Habano wrapper that laces the palate with rich flavor. The wrapper is a reminder of the great wrappers grown in Pinar Del Río, Cuba; wrappers that are deep red-brown in tone.

Wrapper: Habano Sun -Grown / Dom. Rep
Binder: Habano / Dom. Rep
Filler: Nicaraguan / Dom. Rep
Vitolas: 4 Habano 
Click here to view all sizes

===================================
On June 9, 1878, the official decree divided the island of Cuba into 6 provinces placing Pinar Del Río on the west coast of the island. The mecca of tabaco cultivation and production, Pinar Del Río is a jewel of a region in the cigar world. 130 years later, Abraham Flores and Juan Rodriguez have joined together to pay tribute to the hallowed history of this famed tabaco-growing province of Cuba. These two men, with a deep family history in the respected cigar industry, have worked together to produce an incredible blend that will shake the foundations of the cigar world. Countless hours and a shared undying passion have been spent to release a blend that is worthy of the Pinar Del Río name. Abraham and Juan are proud to introduce to you Pinar Del Río Habano Sun-Grown and Pinar Del Río Oscuro. 
===================================

Pinar Del Rio - La Fabrica


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

How do, mate? Welcome to C/L!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome from Dallas.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome from the Great State of Tennessee


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to CigarLive from Idaho! Those Oscuro's really sound intriguing! :dribble:


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I just saw your cigars for the first time yesterday at New Havana Cigars.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:welcome:aboard Abe!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome from PA!!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome from Mississippi.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to C/L from the UK Nice looking cigars


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome! Your cigars sound tasty!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome, Abe, from Kansas.

We are very glad to have you here at CigarLive. Looking forward to hearing more about your cigars.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome, Abe...am looking forward to knowing more about your cigars.
Ylo2na
aka Carlito of Carlitos Stogie Nubber .... inventor/ceo of this new, exciting product!

stogienubber.com


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome from Michigan! The cigars look great, look forward to hearing more about them!


----------



## StinkiMonki (Jul 25, 2008)

Abe, everyone is going to know you very soon. 

For anyone who hasn't had the opportunity to try one of these smokes yet, you are missing out. The price point is less then $10 (even in CA) and they are simply amazing. 

Stinki


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

welcome from ny


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from TX!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to CL Abe!! Your gars looking awesome. Love to try some of those Oscuro's!! :dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome bro!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome from Virginia.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to CL from the UK. Those cigars sound very tasty!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

:welcome: to CigarLive Abe! Heard a lot of good things about your cigars - that oscuro sounds fantastic, I might add!

Looking forward to hearing more from you in the future. Glad to have you aboard! 

CD


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome, I'm sorry i haven replied to any of the comments earlier our office had to close down do to the hurricane, and we needed to get out of New Orleans. Once we are back i Will reply to each one of you.. Thank You my friends..
Abe


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

rahbass said:


> Thank you all so much for the warm welcome, I'm sorry i haven replied to any of the comments earlier our office had to close down do to the hurricane, and we needed to get out of New Orleans. Once we are back i Will reply to each one of you.. Thank You my friends..
> Abe


Hope you are all okay. Looking forward to hearing more about PDR cigars when you get back into a comfortable setting again.

Stay safe...


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

StinkiMonki said:


> Abe, everyone is going to know you very soon.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't had the opportunity to try one of these smokes yet, you are missing out. The price point is less then $10 (even in CA) and they are simply amazing.
> 
> Stinki


Indeed, these cigars are awesome. I predict it won't be long before these start getting the acclaim they deserve.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome from Atlanta, those sticks look good - I'll have to get my hands on one of those Pinar Del Río Oscuro:dribble:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to CL Abe.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you guys, i really apreciate the love in this place... PS : Dale you are the man...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome from NH!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome from NY!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome from West Virginia!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome from Tx.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Howdy from Ny--maduro-yummy


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

*Abe Flores Birth Day its On Sep 12th.*

Thank you all my friends,,, again im glad people are loving my cigars...

Also,,,
I wanted you all to know that there are only 2 on line retailers that i have given permission to sell PDR's that's new havana cigars .com and Silo cigars. NHC has them now. Silo will have them next week.

thanks Abe

PS: My birth day in on Sep 12th , this Friday. SO when I'm back from my crazzzzyyyy and wild week in Punta Cana beach that Monday, i will be giving out a free box out to the person who send me best birth day message on my birth day.

I will be posting this on all the forums so tell all your friends about it.. So to win a Free Box of PDR .

- You most send an e-mail wishing me a great and Happy birthday on Sep 12th ( Abe's Birth Day)

- Send it to [email protected]

- Make sure you put your contact info on the e-mail

Guys people who know me know that i have a great sense of humor so please i want to see some crazy stuff from all of you..

Talk to you all real soon, I'm out to the playa BABY !!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

your birthday is the day before mine! hahaha awesome.

ill have to pick up a few of your cigars they look very good! ill send you some birthday wishes for sure...since..we only have a 1 day difference in dates..haha

welcome to C/L from Connecticut
Zach


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Really , hope is not Sep 11... thats hard day to have a b-day... Happy Birth day my friend another Virgo...lol


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

the 13th in fact. yes indeed sept 11th casted a shadow on my birthday as im sure it did yours. but im sure things are closer to how they were before then they were right after.

ill see what i can think up for some bday wishes... id love to try some of those smokes you have!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome, I look forward to trying your cigars. Hope all is well with the Hurricane.

NWSmoke


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome Abe! Any chance you will pick up new retailers in the Nashville area? There is a dedicated handful of shops that we like to support. If you decide to visit, drop me a note I will be glad to show you around.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hey abe make it through the hurracane alright?


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Bienvenidos de Delaware jaa! Ojala q estés bn vos, y tus cigarros guau ven muy sabrosos :dribble: Necesito fumar uno de ellos jajaj! Feliz Cumpleaños, y suerte con la cia!

:welcome:


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

How about Knoxville, Silo cigars will have them next week. Or if you want have your local B&m send me a e-mail at: [email protected]
and we can set him up, im only opening one or 2 stores per market, my production is limited so get them wile you can because im almost out of cigars for the rest of the year.



dartfrog said:


> Welcome Abe! Any chance you will pick up new retailers in the Nashville area? There is a dedicated handful of shops that we like to support. If you decide to visit, drop me a note I will be glad to show you around.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes we did thank you , every one is ok...



AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> hey abe make it through the hurracane alright?


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Bienvenido! :helloooo:
I carry your line in my b&m. Not only are they good smokes they move well off of the shelves.
BTW - your Bonao location is just down the road from my farm in Piedras Blanca (cerca de Maimon). I'll be there the last week of October (10/26-11/1), perhaps we can hook up? If you're interested pm me your cell.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Que hay mi amigo, soy de Fulla Bonao del mismo centro del Rio. Conosco muy bien a piedra blanca te mandare mi cell 
..


Don Francisco said:


> Bienvenido! :helloooo:
> I carry your line in my b&m. Not only are they good smokes they move well off of the shelves.
> BTW - your Bonao location is just down the road from my farm in Piedras Blanca (cerca de Maimon). I'll be there the last week of October (10/26-11/1), perhaps we can hook up? If you're interested pm me your cell.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome from Indy! Definitely looking to get my paws on a few of those...are you planning to get any into the Midwest?


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

good to hear abe! im very excited about tryign a few of your smokes sometime soon!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> Welcome from Atlanta, those sticks look good - I'll have to get my hands on one of those Pinar Del Río Oscuro:dribble:


Vic, I believe Puff N Stuff off 285 & Lawrenceville Hwy has them...


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome from NC Abe!!! It's always good to have manufacturers and Reps on board!


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Guys real quick,,
just wanted to let you all know that Donny Garcia (BOTL Cigar Forum member – dgart08) won the free box of Pinar Del Rio Oscuro. Donny sent me a real funny e-mail on my birth day..
Thank you Don the Man,.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

aracos said:


> Vic, I believe Puff N Stuff off 285 & Lawrenceville Hwy has them...


That's cool - I grew up in that area and my mom leaves almost across the street. I'll have to check them out when I go over sometime.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Cool.. Hey I wanted to get all of your opinions on this. I'm working on a new size.. a UN-cut PDR SG Torpedo.. Let me know what you think?It will be available next month in a 6 pack for one of my retailers friends..
thanks Abe


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Bienvenido! :helloooo:
> I carry your line in my b&m. Not only are they good smokes they move well off of the shelves.
> BTW - your Bonao location is just down the road from my farm in Piedras Blanca (cerca de Maimon). I'll be there the last week of October (10/26-11/1), perhaps we can hook up? If you're interested pm me your cell.


Me voy pa' alla el 25 de Octubre. Todavia estoy esperando que me envias (pm) su numero. Quiero conocerte en persona. Tenemos mucho que hablar. Feliz cumpleanos! Cuidase.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Abe, that uncut Sungrown Torpedo looks great. We'll be waiting to hear when it's available!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to CL from GA. Looking forward to trying your cigars ... I've heard good things.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank You Dale , Zion all of you ... you will find it on NHC.com 5 weeks


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

hey welcome to the forum , im jelous of what your doing keep up all the great work! i look forward to trying your cigars one day and being able to express to everyone how incredible they are. Good Luck on the Business and Happy late birthday


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Don, again what are you doing this Saturday my band is playing in NYC at the Bitter End.. You should come down ... here's the address...

www.myspace.com/edablegray

Bitter End The
www.bitterend.com
147 Bleecker St
New York, NY 10012
(212) 673-7030


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome. Those oscuro wrappers look......:dribble:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

rahbass said:


> Hey Don, again what are you doing this Saturday my band is playing in NYC at the Bitter End.. You should come down ... here's the address...
> 
> www.myspace.com/edablegray
> 
> ...


I don't think I can make it, but I promise to try.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Guys Check this out.. I just remember i had this pic in my camera.. Is a PDR SG on a coke bottle.. Cool...


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

The UN-cut PDR SG looks really good. And the Coke bottle stand is pretty cool looking.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you my friend...


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice foto but it was la tripa that caught my eye.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

wlecome from SD


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks Good!


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Check out this tasting review.. it will be out next week in CP.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard from NY! Looking foward to trying those smokes!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Gald you found your way over! It was nice meeting you and Luis at the IPCPR. Thanks for taking the time to talk us.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

no problem my friend, keep up the good work..
abe


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Abe, see ya next week? What day is best?


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey man are you around this friday or saturday.. let me know..Abe


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Pinar Del Rio - La Fabrica


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from TN/Ok


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Guys, how goes it... I was thinking about running another raffle this week for a FREE BOX of PDR Robusto Sungrown, are you guys down.. Let me hear a show of hands on this ...

Abe


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

:wave:

Do it...


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

:rockon: stop twisting our arms Abe!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I think we could handle that! :high5:


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Humm, i know a raffle between 3 people would be great for you guys, but i would like to have a few more people ... lol


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

pick a number between 1&3 .... 4 .... dohhhhhh!


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Funny... Lets see if i can get more response from people o this by tonight.. thanks Abe



jledou said:


> pick a number between 1&3 .... 4 .... dohhhhhh!


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

Can I get in on this too?


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome. glade to have you


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

IM down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

These are fine smokes. Great gesture!:banana:


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm down


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks guys, maybe you can tell your friends to get in on this ..


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

let the good times roll


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Rahbass, if you put this in a new post I can guarantee you will be flooded with responses. Some members only read a post once and then rarely go back to see what is in it later.

i am going to link this and make a post so others will know about it. Thank you for thinking of us...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay I'm in and I pick . . . .


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

rahbass said:


> Hey Guys, how goes it... I was thinking about running another raffle this week for a FREE BOX of PDR Robusto Sungrown, are you guys down.. Let me hear a show of hands on this ...
> Abe


whats the cost ?


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am definitly in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd be in depending on cost, and whether or not my small post count hinders me.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

rahbass said:


> Hey Guys, how goes it... I was thinking about running another raffle this week for a FREE BOX of PDR Robusto Sungrown, are you guys down.. Let me hear a show of hands on this ...
> 
> Abe


Yes please and thank you for your time and help good Sir. :yo:


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd be interested depending on how it works...


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

I am interested also.:ear:


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm interested, I've had one and they are great. I'd like to try the Oscuro as well at some point.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm down!!!!!!


----------



## omajinai (Jan 20, 2008)

I would be interested in participating - and as others have mentioned - it all depends on the particulars.

Please - fill us in.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

count me in


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm always in for some good cigars and Pinar Del Rio are some tasty sticks.


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey guys, i think im going to wait until the end of the week to do this FREE BOX raffle, i want to see if more people want to participate on this.
I would like to see a another 15 to 20 people respond to this.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Count me in then.


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

Sign up guys. The man is trying to give away a box of cigars!:bump:


----------



## madoqa (Feb 15, 2008)

Count me.:yo:


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

FYI

PDR UPCOMING EVENTS 
Date	Location Time	City and State
4/4/2009	Don Francisco Cigars 1pm to 5pm	East Brunswick, NJ
4/17/2009	Famous Smoke Shop 4pm to 9pm	Easton,PA
4/25/2009	OUTLAND Cigars TBA	Charlotte, NC
4/26/2009	OUTLAND Cigars TBA	Charlotte, NC
5/9/2009	Tobacco Republic 1pm to 5pm	Loomis, CA
5/23/2009	Top Shelf Cigar 1pm to 4pm	Skippack, PA 
6/25/2009	Famous Smoke Shop Dinner Event	Easton,PA
6/26/2009	Famous Smoke Shop 1pm to 6pm	Easton,PA
9/19/2009	OUTLAND Cigars TBA	Charlotte, NC


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

UPDATE:
PDR UPCOMING EVENTS 
Date Location Time City and State
4/4/2009 Don Francisco Cigars 1pm to 5pm East Brunswick, NJ
4/17/2009 Famous Smoke Shop 4pm to 9pm Easton,PA
4/25/2009 OUTLAND Cigars TBA Charlotte, NC
4/26/2009 OUTLAND Cigars TBA Charlotte, NC
5/9/2009 Don Francisco Cigars 1pm to 5pm East Brunswick, NJ
5/16/2009 Tobacco Republic 1pm to 5pm Loomis, CA
5/23/2009 Top Shelf Cigar 1pm to 4pm Skippack, PA 
6/25/2009 Famous Smoke Shop Dinner Event Easton,PA
6/26/2009 Famous Smoke Shop 1pm to 6pm Easton,PA
9/19/2009 OUTLAND Cigars TBA Charlotte, NC


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

rahbass said:


> FYI
> 
> PDR UPCOMING EVENTS
> Date Location Time City and State
> ...


Awesome. I am so there.

BTW: Does Famous know you're gonna be there? There's nothing up on their calendar of events as of yet.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you my friend, these date are events that I will personally be attending , so if Botl's want to meet me they should try to make it down on these dates.

i will call them to make sure they have us posted. Im also having my music group come up for an hr to do some Latin jazz and funk.



ronhoffman2 said:


> Awesome. I am so there.
> 
> BTW: Does Famous know you're gonna be there? There's nothing up on their calendar of events as of yet.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

rahbass said:


> UPDATE:
> PDR UPCOMING EVENTS
> Date Location Time City and State
> 4/4/2009 Don Francisco Cigars 1pm to 5pm East Brunswick, NJ
> ...


You should put these in the calendar here


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

rahbass said:


> Thank you my friend, these date are events that I will personally be attending , so if Botl's want to meet me they should try to make it down on these dates.
> 
> i will call them to make sure they have us posted. Im also having my music group come up for an hr to do some Latin jazz and funk.


look forward to meeting you. i'll come introduce myself there. looking forward to the band too.


----------



## doubledown (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, count me in if the raffle is still open. I picked up a sampler of your smokes from NH and loved them!


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

What ever happened with this raffle?


----------



## mubuck (Sep 23, 2008)

rahbass said:


> UPDATE:
> PDR UPCOMING EVENTS
> Date Location Time City and State
> 4/4/2009 Don Francisco Cigars 1pm to 5pm East Brunswick, NJ
> ...


Rahbass, would love to see you in Cincinnat at one of the Party Source 
Tuesday night cigar tastings.

Count me in on the raffle


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in too. Thanks!


----------



## JAJ (Apr 2, 2009)

rahbass said:


> UPDATE:
> PDR UPCOMING EVENTS
> Date Location Time City and State
> 4/4/2009 Don Francisco Cigars 1pm to 5pm East Brunswick, NJ
> ...


Welcome from Ohio! You should swing by the Cigarfest in PA, Split Rock Resort first weekend in May


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This raffle gonna rock, is it still going


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

bienvenido....my spanish my be rusty


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

karmaz00 said:


> bienvenido....my spanish my be rusty


 Thanks Man,,

Also,,,
Im flying out tomorrow to Sacramento, and I wanted to know if any of you know any good B&M i should visit.
thanks Abe


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Smoked both thr oscuro and the sun grown today. Both were excellent cigars


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

*BOX RAFFLE TODAY - Pinar Del Rio Cigars*

Hola mis amigos.... 
OK so i feel like giving away a free box of Pinar Del Rio Clasicos Today.. But i don't want to have a long raffle. So here how it will go..

The other day i went to the hospital with my wife, and we are having our first child and we found out that it will be born in December. So who ever can guess the date the Doctor gave me as the birth date will win a FREE box.

They are 31 days in December. Only one pick per person. I will anounce the winner once all 31 numbers have been picked.
thanks Abe


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

December 24


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Dec. 17th


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

December 7th


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

December 20


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

December 16th and congratulations to you! :baby:

Best wishes for Mom and bebe to be 100% healthy too! :thumb:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

December 12 and congrats and thanks for offering the contest


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes congrats for the baby!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

As above, congrats on the new addition!!! :baby: :bl:bl:bl


----------



## CAJoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats! I would say December 15th. Will you be coming to Sac on the 28th? I know Tobacco Road is having an event for your cigars, I may have to try one if I am not headed to Reno.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Abe.....Congrats to you and your wife on having your first child. Thanks for the contest, I'll say Dec 27th.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

The 14th. Congrats!!


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess the 25th!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats!! I would say Dec 9th!


----------



## TFD2069 (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats! I'll guess the 2nd.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats!!! dec 21st

just received my 1st pinar del rio classico robustos...i will be back!!!


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you all for the congratulations , but i still see some open numbers available i will wait to the end of day tomorrow to announce the winner.
thanks Abe


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats. Kids are fun. I'll go with my son's birthday. Dec. 19th.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I'm down for dec 8th.

I was at the event at Don Fransicos this past weekend. Had myself a classico while i was there and it was pretty nice. But yesterday i fired up the Oscuro and that was a damn great smoke. Im pretty new to smoking cigars, but the Oscuro is right up there at about the best ive tasted so far. These are definatly going to be smoked again. Still have the sun grown to fire up.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Well my friends i think we will end this raffle. 
I have to leave to cigar expo and i wanted to do quick raffle. Only a few people responded to the raffle this time so and no one pick the right date. What im going to do is this. 

Im having the baby on Dec 18Th so, the guys who picked Dec 17th and 19, which ever of these two guys Pm's me there address in the next 2 hr's will receive a Sampler of the Clasicos.. 
Thanks Abe


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: Thanks for the contest!!!

PM has been sent.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigars have been received and are resting in the cooler. Thank you for the samlper and the opportunity to try your cigars.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ good for you! Ive only had the oscuro once but it was fantastic! Ive got one resting that im itching to light up!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

check out cigar monster..they have a special on them


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ I KNOW!!!!!! Unfortunatly the hand of god (aka my wife) has desended from the heavens and told me i am not allow to buy any more cigars for awhile.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

92hatchattack said:


> ^^^ I KNOW!!!!!! Unfortunatly the hand of god (aka my wife) has desended from the heavens and told me i am not allow to buy any more cigars for awhile.


Then get yer azz back in here and I'll gift ya! :whoo:


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Lew if you keep gifting me cigars your gonna go broke,and then i'll have no place to smoke  Besides, the wife doesnt know about the ones i pay cash for!


----------

